# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  A new build....the time machine

## bill

Last week, I made the decision to nuke my mantella tank and redesign and rebuild it. I have had a tank design stuck in my head for a while and now is the time to do it. A little secret about me, I love, love,LOVE theme tanks. I know a lot of people stay away from them because they don't want to be looked down upon by the "elite", but I just dig them, so I decided to build me a gimmick tank. I am totally fascinated by the steam punk movement, and that will be the theme of this one. (I have another theme tank in the planning stages) there will be lots of copper piping running through this tank, like steam lines. I can see it in my head, now it's time to make it a reality. 

I went shopping at Home Depot yesterday, trip 1 of many. I picked up the necessities, although dummy me, I did not remember to get PVC pipe for false bottom supports, so I guess I need to make another HD run... Hehe I think they are gonna need to restock a few things 


I also decided that I wanted a sparkling new tank, so I stopped by my local lfs that has awesome pricing on tanks and picked up a 36x18x18 Viv. 


Of course, add this stuff to the supplies I already have and we're good to go once I get more pipe. I will update as soon as I have a floor plan decided.

----------


## Ryan

Cant wait to see this one Bill!  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Awesome! Can't wait to see your idea come together. Keep the updates coming!

I am in the midst of my RETF build and already planning a Dart tank. I have the rough layout in my head and with the lessons learned from the RETF tank I can't wait to get started! Need to get the Dart tank built so I can buy me some Darts! lol.

----------


## bill

So, I got a few things done on this tank last night. First off, I took a few pieces of pipe to work so I could make a few "artistic" cuts that I couldn't make at home 

Yes, I know, my tool box is a mess lol

Next, I laid out my floor plan. Decided against a lot of crazy ideas and went rather basic. 




Once I got that decided, it was time to do what I have been putting off for a week, I drilled the tank. This was my first time drilling a tank and it was nerve racking, but went well. 



Success, a little tiny chip, but that will  be covered in foam. 


Now that that was done, the real work could begin......

----------


## bill

Now, this tank is very different from any tank I have built before. I normally try to make my tanks look very natural, a little slice of nature. Since the theme of this one is steam punk, it needs to be very industrial looking. Geometric. Mechanical. I opted for no wood in this tank. Instead, copper pipes will run throughout, replacing the wood. So I started running my pipes. 






Disassembled everything and marked it so it can go back together in the right order before I paint it. The second pic is an example of the pipe after painting. It was my test piece. 





And here is the humidifier I am modding to deliver my "steam"



This is, no joke, the easiest humidifier to mod. You'll see how easy in my next update.

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Paul

Looks great so far! Keep em coming!

----------


## Meefloaf

must admit i'm not a fan of theme builds, because they are usually poorly done, this one looks like it could be great, knowing whose behind it helps too lol. I have thought of building a kind of "wasteland" viv myself, background being a small broken down wall with a fake can as a hide etc also would have a bit of an eco warrior feel to it, showing what will probably be in the future for animals in the wild etc etc etc.

----------


## Sirjohn

Very Nice Build so far Bill.. Very creative and outside the box.. Looking forward to watching you progress with this...

----------


## bill

Thanks for the kind words folks  :Smile:  got a quickie update. Modded my humidifier. 



Was just a matter of using 2 part epoxy to glue a piece of 1/2" PVC to the outlet. Done. Told you it was easy. 

Also, got a couple pipes painted, detailed and finished




I actually finished a third pipe section, but it wasn't dry when I took pics last night. I'll grab some tonight of it.

----------


## Heather

> Thanks for the kind words folks  got a quickie update. Modded my humidifier. 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just a matter of using 2 part epoxy to glue a piece of 1/2" PVC to the outlet. Done. Told you it was easy. 
> 
> Also, got a couple pipes painted, detailed and finished
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great so far! Will you be using corrugated tubing for your fogger?

----------


## Heather

I'm going plant shopping today. Need anything?

----------


## bill

Corrugated tubing will be in that other tank I am planning. Didn't want to have too many textures to draw the eye around. 

Text me if you are something brilliant in the way of ferns. I am looking for a "crocodylus" bird's nest fern

https://www.blackjungleterrariumsupp...e.asp?#page-84

----------


## bill

added the third pipe set in. glued up the fog delivery pipes, and started painting them. i need a few pieces of pipe to hook up the humidifier and i can test it. if all goes well, i can start foaming this weekend!! yay!!

----------


## bill

I got the fog delivery pipes painted, but not detailed, so I took a few pics as I was dry fitting them. 




Hopefully, if all goes well with my fogger test this weekend, I can start foaming!! Yay!

----------


## bill

Started foaming last night forgive the poor quality of the pics, the tank was still on it's back facing away from me while the foam cures. It's only been about 24 hours, so I will wait until tomorrow to foam the first side panel.

----------


## Carlos

Wow Bill, somehow missed this while on vacation, until stumbled upon it today.  It is looking very interesting and already learning stuff from it  :Cool:  .  

Now you got my imagination going.  Been thinking about my future Imi enclosure and would really like to theme it as a Mayan temple or similar ruin.  Something like a carving in a wall or some steps/entrance with overgrown vines and foliage covering most of it.

Got a couple questions.  First, what paint are you using to mimic copper tubing? It looks pretty real.  Second, what is that humidifier brand and model?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

Hey Carlos. I really like the idea of the Mayan ruins type tank. That would be very cool. The paint I used is rustoleum hammered look paint. After they were painted with the metallic paints, the details (corrosion and whatnot), I hand painted with acrylic craft paint and then everything was sealed under multiple coats of krylon fusion clear. I believe each got
6 coats of clear coat, I lost track after a while lol

The humidifier I got at bed bath and beyond. It used to be sold under the sharper image label, but now it is homedics. It's great, analog rheostat to control humidity output, which makes it timer friendly. Here's a link to it https://m.bedbathandbeyond.com/m/pro...ier/1041692271

Now, for some updates: 

I foamed 2 sides of the tank. I forgot to pick up a can of foam when I was at Walmart Sunday, and we just got whacked with 12" of snow, so the rest of the foaming will wait until the weekend. I threw the extra pipes in to give an idea of how it will look assembled

----------

Mentat

----------


## bill

Started painting the background

----------


## bill

one side panel complete. and i will repost all the pics for this tank as soon as i upoad all of them to my new photobucket account. apparently, some of my tanks got popular enough that they semi shut me down for bandwith issues LOL

----------


## firebelliedtoadz

what kind of screen/mesh do you use to separate the drainage layer from the substrate?

----------


## bill

This tank will be using 2 layers of fiberglass window screen. I have used weed blocker material, but with the soil mix I make, i needed something with a bit more drainage.

----------


## bill

Got a bit more done the past few days. Last side panel is foamed and trimmed and started covering the background. It should be covered by the end of the week. 

I also masked off and paintedy humidifier. I wanted it to match the rest of the build. The devil is in the details, right?










I also painted the detail accents on the humidifier, bit never got to take pics of it.

----------


## bill



----------


## Paul

Looking great Bill! Coming along very nicely! What are the dimensions of this tank? How high do you have the False bottom suspended. Looks like sloes to 3 inches in that last pic. Sorry just trying to visualize it all  :Smile:

----------


## bill

It's 36x18x18. The false bottom is 4 inches from the bottom. That will give me one inch of water in my pond.

----------


## Sirjohn

Very nice, looking forward to seeing it planted up...

----------


## Paul

> It's 36x18x18. The false bottom is 4 inches from the bottom. That will give me one inch of water in my pond.



Awesome thanks. I have a feeling I am going to wish my new tank was an extra 2 inches taller.

----------


## bill

> Very nice, looking forward to seeing it planted up...


Thanks john! I can't wait to plant it, but we have a couple weeks before that happens.  :Frown:

----------


## Carlos

Hi Bill; that humidifier is awesome with the industrial look  :Smile:  !  Can you go over and describe what is the purpose of the large copper painted "funnel" like large tube on the left?  Is that a planter?  

Also, what about the large black tubes in center and toward right?  Then there is the long copper painted tube that reaches into the dead space area at right?  Can't stop wondering if there is a purpose to all of them...  :EEK!:  .

----------


## bill

> Awesome thanks. I have a feeling I am going to wish my new tank was an extra 2 inches taller.


I didn't need the height on this tank since the mantellas don't climb often. But my next build will be a 36x18x24.

----------


## Paul

> I didn't need the height on this tank since the mantellas don't climb often. But my next build will be a 36x18x24.


Yeah I am already dreaming of the net RETF home. I want to do a 36 x 18x 36 for them, but need to save and buy one lol. I have a feeling once I get the Dart one done I will have increased in skill on this stuff some and want to get the RETF upgraded lol. 

I do love the look of this current build you are doing. Can't wait to see it completed with the steamer working!


and I some point I need to pause on tank building and start building stands for the tanks lol

----------


## bill

> Hi Bill; that humidifier is awesome with the industrial look  !  Can you go over and describe what is the purpose of the large copper painted "funnel" like large tube on the left?  Is that a planter?  
> 
> Also, what about the large black tubes in center and toward right?  Then there is the long copper painted tube that reaches into the dead space area at right?  Can't stop wondering if there is a purpose to all of them...  .


You have it exactly correct Carlos, they are all planters. Just like my natural tanks, where I like to use wood that has natural planters, when I decided to go industrial, it gave me so many options to make planters. The short black pipe in the middle on the last pic I am not using though, it clutters the floor space up.

----------

Mentat

----------


## bill

> Yeah I am already dreaming of the net RETF home. I want to do a 36 x 18x 36 for them, but need to save and buy one lol. I have a feeling once I get the Dart one done I will have increased in skill on this stuff some and want to get the RETF upgraded lol. 
> 
> I do love the look of this current build you are doing. Can't wait to see it completed with the steamer working!
> 
> 
> and I some point I need to pause on tank building and start building stands for the tanks lol


The retf's would love the 36" of height! Like I always say, bigger and better!!!

Stands are easy. 2x4's and drywall screws. If you want to go really cheap, cinder blocks, a piece of plywood and a dollar store table cloth works wonders in a pinch and is cheap cheap cheap lol

----------


## Paul

> The retf's would love the 36" of height! Like I always say, bigger and better!!!
> 
> Stands are easy. 2x4's and drywall screws. If you want to go really cheap, cinder blocks, a piece of plywood and a dollar store table cloth works wonders in a pinch and is cheap cheap cheap lol


Sadly the wife has me building an actual piece of furniture. I will be using 2x4 framing for sure, but I will be covering it with Oak or Walnut and staining it.

The Pipe headed at an angle into the pond. Is that to give the frogs a way in and out of the water or will you be planting plants along it?

----------


## bill

Don't fret, I have to actually build furniture on my next build too lol

The pipe coming out the the water will have plants at the two openings at the end, I also have a hole notched out lower in the pipe for a rare crypt to grow out of, and of course, nature will take over and grow over the pipe eventually.

----------


## bill

As far as a way in and out of the water, there will only be an inch in there, so they won't have any issues. Besides, in their old tank, they had 5" of water on one side and an inch on the other and I used to watch them dive into the deep end and climb out the sides. Every feeding time, fruit flies would get in the shallow pool and they would all go "fishing".  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

> As far as a way in and out of the water, there will only be an inch in there, so they won't have any issues. Besides, in their old tank, they had 5" of water on one side and an inch on the other and I used to watch them dive into the deep end and climb out the sides. Every feeding time, fruit flies would get in the shallow pool and they would all go "fishing".


Awesome!

----------


## Paul

> Don't fret, I have to actually build furniture on my next build too lol
> 
> The pipe coming out the the water will have plants at the two openings at the end, I also have a hole notched out lower in the pipe for a rare crypt to grow out of, and of course, nature will take over and grow over the pipe eventually.


Very cool! Loving it!

----------


## Ryan

The suspense is KILLING me Bill!  :Highly Amused:

----------


## bill

Well, I took a half a day off from work yesterday because it was cold and decided to finish painting my background. It's now done and I just have a bunch of little things to do, then I can consider doing a preliminary planting on this tank and move to my next build.

----------


## Paul

Looks great!

----------


## bill

Ran a test on my fogging system last night. I think it came out pretty freaking cool

http://youtu.be/IiGDTzQgWGM

----------


## Paul

Looks really cool Bill. Can we see where the fog machine enters the tank? I was wondering if you were going to be pumping fog through the pipes and it come out like steam from the pipes  :Smile:

----------


## bill

The fog comes in through the pipe that I drilled a hole for in the side of the tank. Then runs to the humidifier. When it is hooked up permanently, I'll get pics of it. I can't get that all done until the tank is done and in it's permanent position. This was just a temporary hook up.

----------


## Carlos

Test ran fine Bill  :Smile:  !  I really like that there are no nozzles visible on this set-up  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## bill

Thanks Carlos. I really wanted a nice, clean looking tank. I hate mister nozzles. A necessary evil, yes, but I hate them nonetheless. 

Sunday, while I was waiting for the game to start, I got the opportunity to mix up my soil. When I opened one of my bags, I got a very pleasant surprise! Then I mixed my soil, loaded it with springtails and threw leaf litter on top for the springs. This will sit in it's nice, warm, moist bucket until the weekend, when I may be doing a preliminary planting. 





[URL=http://s514.photobucket.com/user/derangedchipmunk1/media/steam%20punk%20tank/9F89C977-349D-4BB0-BC7E-D2DAF4CCE260_zpsvmanmepq.jpg.html]

I hope to get the tank into it's final position this week. This weekend, I'll modify the lid (replace the screen with lexan), and hopefully do the first round of planting.

----------


## Heather

Updates?  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

I'm gonna move the tank to it's permanent location tonight. It was "take your lid to work" day for me the other day, so I modified the lid to accept lexan, which I'll pick up tonight and install tomorrow. Then, depending on whether or not I get a certain plant off a buddy, I may start planting this weekend. I really want the plant he has. Well, I want it back, I have it to him a year or so ago, so he better cut me a good deal! Lol

----------


## Carlos

The mushrooms look so cute  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

Aren't they Carlos? I love fungi, I think they are beautiful!

I just got a pm from my buddy. The plant is mine!! Here's the plant in question


It's a cryptocoryne Nurii 'pahang mutated". When I gave him this plant a year or so ago, it had about 4 leaves on it. He did and awesome job with it!

----------


## Heather

> Aren't they Carlos? I love fungi, I think they are beautiful!
> 
> I just got a pm from my buddy. The plant is mine!! Here's the plant in question
> 
> 
> It's a cryptocoryne Nurii 'pahang mutated". When I gave him this plant a year or so ago, it had about 4 leaves on it. He did and awesome job with it!


Awesome! Rumor has it there's some crocodile ferns at my greenhouse (I called them). I'll swing over this week and see how they look.

----------


## bill

Excellent!!

----------


## bill

Well, I got the tank in place and under proper lighting last night. I may or may not hook the fogger up since I'm going to be replacing the stand I am using with the over engineered stand I have for my 125g tank, which I sold. By the time I leave work today, I will have the plexiglass cut for my lid and I should be able to start planting as soon as tonight. I still am waiting for some plants from friends and i still need to place a plant order next weekend. Here's the tank under good lighting, 4 36" t5ho bulbs 






I have a truly stunning crypt I am planting into this spot. 

Took this shot for a friend, this is the back side of the pipes, the exit of the mist

For Paul, you asked where the most enters the tank? Here ya go buddy. Drilled a hole and shoved a pipe through it  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Got a lot accomplished yesterday. Siliconed the plexi into the lid. Built my barriers for my pond then started adding soil 



Then I started adding some plants. These are basically just then plants from my mantella tank. I have other plants coming in from friends and I am placing a plant order next week.

----------


## Paul

I love it! Man I wish I could get some plants as healthy as yours looks lol. I need this harsh winter to come to an end so I can order some plants that actually arrive alive.

----------


## bill

it's all about nutrition for the plants. my soil mix is the key i start with a base similar to abg mix and improved on it (imho). my plants probably eat better than my frogs do..lol depending on who you order plants from, weather should not matter. i have had very delicate orchids delivered in the dead of winter and never had an issue, as long as they are packaged properly. that's why i primarily order plants from black jungle. that and the fact that they keep the more exotics that i prefer.

----------


## Heather

Bill, what else do you add to your secret soil mix?  :Wink:

----------


## Paul

Yes what else do you add to your soil?

----------


## bill

i add stuff  :Wink:  pm me for details

----------


## Carlos

Good you started planting Bill!  Just did some research and saw couple pics of _Cryptocoryne nurii_ "pahang mutated."  Gorgeous plant with the green and yellow striations  :Smile:  .

----------


## bill

thanks Carlos! yeah, that particular species was my first venture into rare crypts. it's one stunning plant whether it is grown emersed or submerged. it's a sentimental favorite of mine

----------

Mentat

----------


## bill

forgot a few pics to add. first is the giant orange isopods i added to the tank today. the white thing is an eggshell. they love 'em!! it also had a few babies on it, so i tossed the whole lot in 


next is a ridiculous amount of springtails, they pretty much dispersed before i could get a pic.


last one. i ALWAYS build a maintenance tunnel into my vivs so i can access equipment, run wiring and such. this is where my wiring and drainage tube come out.

----------


## Paul

Any new updates for this build Bill. I know you've been busy being on TV and radio shows  :Smile:  Saw the TV show on youtube. Not bad. Looks like they are still working out the format and stuff but I liked what I saw so far. I think once I get my Sons tank and my Dart tank done I will repost the build log over on that Site as well.

----------


## bill

it was a hectic weekend. the delay was caused by a setting on my google + acct. luckily, i had a backup acct to use. radio this weekend. busy busy busy...lol

i took some pics today. added a few plants in, nothing major, but i just placed a large order wit Black Jungle today. hopefully it will come in this week. a friend of mine (owner of folius) has been saving an orchid he picked up for me at an orchid show in miami a few weeks ago, and should be shipped this week as well. i love when the weather gets a wee bit warmer..lol OH and i have a couple tiger lotus plants coming from another friend for my white's tree frog palu, which i will update after i post the pics here.



i had typical crypt melt, but my crypts and bucephelandra species are starting to make their comeback










i have some wonderful fungi growing inside my maintenance pipe. i'll be getting a fern to plant in there soon. Black Jungle didn't have the one i wanted for there, so i gotta shop around


that's all there is for now. i forgot to take a full tank shot, but i will do that when i have more plants in it.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Looking good Bill! I am still not sure about plants for my tank, but I love how yours is coming along. I officially lost the last plant I bought for my Red Eye tank. Don't know if I could of done anything different. They all arrived frozen from Josh's frogs. I haven't gotten with them to let them know of anything. I figure it is a just a wash.

If you have any good clippings let me know. I will buy some from you for my Dart tank  :Smile:

----------


## bill

yeah.....i'm not a big fan of Josh's, for plants anyway. not because of quality or anything, i just don't like their selection. clippings are not a problem my friend. when i trim, i will let you know.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Awesome Bill thanks!

I think I am going to order some plants from NEHERP and see how theirs are. They have been great these last to shipments of building supplies. I will have to give black jungle another shot it seems

----------


## bill

I got a wonderful email from black jungle yesterday afternoon, my plants shipped, so i should have this fully planted by the end of the weekend.

----------


## bill

I just got a lovely box from black jungle. That was quick, it was shipped last night. Gotta love overnight shipping! I can plant tonight and the plants can recover. Yay!!

----------


## bill

Well, I got what is probably my last order from black jungle yesterday. I was very displeased with one of the plants, a begonia bipinnifitida. I paid $19.99 for this plant and it was a twig with 3 or 4 leaves. And, the plant stake they left in the plant lists the price at $14.99. Now, I don't mind paying extra for a plant, but I expect a plant, not a twig. This was what I received:

I emailed them as soon as I saw it, with pics, and got no response as of this morning. Oh well, lost a customer there. Here's the rest of the gang I ordered and then the tank planted. 


[URL=http://s514.photobucket.com/user/derangedchipmunk1/media/steam%20punk%20tank/6B84C2D9-06BA-419F-9E05-7E7F31B14A5C_zpsg47giw2n.jpg.html]













Now we can just sit back and watch it grow. I'll be ordering the frogs in a week or two. So they will have a wonderfully grown in tank by the time they get out of quarantine.

----------


## Paul

Super disappointing about the plant  :Frown: 

I was at Home Depot yesterday and they are having a tropical plant sale. I am going to go back later this week and pick through everything and see if I can find anything worth buying.

Tank is looking good  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Thanks buddy. I'll be hitting up the big box stores for a couple cheapie fillers this weekend. I need a few small ferns for this and my white's tank. I would hit my favorite plant shop, but with all the snow we have gotten here, parking is a nightmare in that section of the city lol

----------


## Paul

I love winter but man am I tired of all this snow. So glad it is warming up now and it is starting to melt. Today is the first time I have seen the asphalt on the city streets in 4 weeks. 

The Plant shops here don't have anything out yet. Stupid winter! lol

----------


## Carlos

Planting looks good Bill!  Stand by... Seneca is heading our way with another foot of snow to many areas!  We had a couple warm days (to 60's  :EEK!: ) and finally the dirty snow pile ups at parking lots melted  :Smile:  .

----------


## bill

Thanks Carlos! More snow? Come on! We're 3" shy of 5' for the year. I can't take anymore!! I need warmth!! Lol

----------


## bill

Like Paul, I don't remember the last time I saw clean streets, or even a clean parking spot lol but we're supposed to hit almost 60 this weekend!! Of course, back to the 20's and 30's next week  :Frown:

----------


## Meefloaf

jesus, they like perlite don't they ?

----------


## bill

Yeah they do. Lol it's a pain, but excellent for drainage  :Smile:

----------


## bill

And where have you been? Any updates on the tanks?

----------


## bill

Oh, and Carlos, I know you are going to as eventually, so I am putting together a plant list for you  :Smile:

----------

Mentat

----------


## bill

as promised, a short video tour of the tank

http://youtu.be/5AlCA1D053g

----------


## Paul

Awesome! I love it bill. Can't wait to see how it looks once the plants start to grow in.

----------


## bill

Ok, I haven't updated this thread in a while. Sorry about the pictures, but I had to delete that album to block another forum, but if anyone needs them, I would be happy to link to all the pics in this page. 
That being said, on to the pics. This has been growing in a while. I have added a few things and it is very cluttered right now since I am housing a few plants until I finish another build. Here's what she looks like right now:

----------


## Paul

Looking good Bill, Have you decided what type of frog will get to enjoy this tank?

----------


## bill

Not sure yet. I'm going to see what mantellas are available in white plains in April. If I don't find anything there, it may house the varaderos I am getting from Lynn and I'll have to decide what goes into the tardis.

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

Bill, that is a great build.  I love the tropical "steam punk" look.

----------


## bill

Thanks Karen!! I'm starting to enjoy it more and more, which is odd, because I normally hate my tanks lol

----------


## Paul

Hard to enjoy something that you can look at and see all the things you wish you had done differently lol. I really like it to Bill. Can't wait to see how the Tardis turns out!

I have begun gathering supplies for an 18x18x24 Exo Terra Natural Dart/Mantella Tank. I Have a strict $190 budget for everything (excluding the tank and frogs). I haven't decided if I am going to put Painted Mantellas In it or a type of Dart frog.

----------


## bill

I really want painteds for this tank (m. Baroni). I am hoping to get some in white plains. 

I wish I could build on such a small budget, but I get way too excessive on my builds lol. I am doing the 18x18x24 on a budget though. I have to see if I can grab some background materials today. I'm surprised you didn't weigh in on that thread Paul.

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

I have a 29g that I want to build for a couple of White's.  For the life of me, I can't get a plan to stick in my head long enough to put it on paper.  It's like I find something and then I find something brighter and shiner to distract me.  So, I tip my hat to those who "git'r done".

----------


## bill

I have the same issue sometimes. I am a scatterbrained fool at times. I am the t-shirt that says "I have ADH....hey, look, a squirrel!" Lol

If you can't get it on paper, I use the notepad and voice recorder on my phone all the time to record ideas. Maybe that might work for you?

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

Just call me "Doug". (the movie UP")

----------


## bill

i have been working on a plant listing for this tank, so here goes:


1. Algaonema simplex 2. Schismatoglottis pusilla 3. lemon button fern 4. Aerangis luteo-alba var. rhodosticata 5. button fern 6. Syngonum Erythrophyllum 7. Begonia sp Taropota 8. Aerangis Citrata 9. unknown orchid (needs to grow a bit more before i can identify it) 10. Microsorum sp. and Selaginella sp 'Columbia' 11. Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Gecko' 12. unknown Cryptocoryne sp. 13. Hydrocotye sp. 'Japan' 14. Cryptocoryne Ciliata 15. Maxillaria Variabilis (being stored until i finish the tank they belong in) 16. mini aroid vine

that covers most of the right half. i'll take a pic of the aquatics later and do the same for them. here.s the left half:


1. Doryopteris pedata 2.button fern 3. Aglaonema minima 4. syngonium 'rayii' 5. Philodendron 'velvet' 6. selaginella p. columbia and bolivian jew (since been replaced with Sagina subulata (irish moss))

that covers most of it. there are a few duplicates growing in the back left and i will id the aquatics later  :Smile:

----------


## bill

photobucket is giving me some issues, so i'll have the numbered images up later  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Nice pics of plants locations and types. I can't wait for Spring so I can go to the local nurseries and pick them clean lol.

----------


## BigDutch

Looks awesome! I really like the metallic look on the pipes.

----------


## bill

thanks guys and dolls! i took a couple updated pics with the fog running. i also did something a bit unorthodox that i haven't tried in a few years, i set my lighting to 24/7. this tricks the plants into going into a vegetative state, or a constant growing cycle. i only did this since i have no animals in there. the tank has been running with 24 hours of light for just under a week now and i am seeing very nice growth. i also increased my fertilizers from 6 drops/gallon to 12. i'm also posting a few pics of some of my favorite plants in the tank, hope you enjoy  :Smile: 




selaginella sp. columbia

aglaonema simplex

irish moss (sgina subulata)

aglaonema minima (L) schismatoglottis pusilla (R)

syngonium 'rayii'

piptospatha rideyi 'bicolor'

syngonium erythrophyllum

cryptocoryne wendtii 'green gecko'

anubias barteri nana 'petite' (center) also, there's a bucephelandra species i have yet to identify in the top center and the tiny leaved plant to the left is Hemianthus callitrichoides. the glosso (glossostigma elatinoides) on the right is just being store until i finish the members choice tank.


if there are any plants you would like pics or id's on, feel free to ask way  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Man your tanks always look really good! Love how it looks when the fog is running! I am sure pictures still fail to capture how cool it truly is in person  :Smile: 

Keep the updates coming!

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Thanks buddy! It's starting to grow in nicely. The new light cycle is kicking some butt, especially with my aroids. The syn. Erythrophyllum has shot up about 2 inches in about a week

----------

mshine1217

----------


## bill

I have finally completed the tank. Added leaf litter from genesis exotics (www.genesisexotics.com) I got to meet josh today and let me tell you, he's an awesome guy who definitely gets my seal of approval! 

The permanent residents also went in for a mini tour, until I set their quarantine tank up. They be back in a month  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

Sweet you got some Painted Mantellas! How many did you end up with?

----------


## bill

4. I thought about 6, but I wanted them comfy and not fighting for territory.

----------


## Paul

Very cool! Nice to see frogs in the tank finally!

----------


## bill

Thanks!! They are in qt for a month. They only got a quick tour while I set up their qt tank.  :Smile:

----------


## bill

Was not easy getting them back out, I'll tell ya lol

----------


## Paul

I was going to say you made it sound simple, but the thought of having to capture my M Betsileo to move them just seems near impossible lol.

----------


## bill

I use a very small fine net used for shrimp. I just corral them into the net. Safer for the little ones  :Smile:

----------


## bill

So this weekend, I not only finished the paludarium and planted my 30g black water tank, but it was also moving day for the mantellas. Sadly, I lost one during quarantine  :Frown:  no clue as to why, but the other 3 are fine. Just another testament for quarantining animals, no matter who or where they come from. 

I also had a bit of reacclimation with my ferns. They died off a bit, but are making a come back with new growth. Here are some pics I took last night













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

